# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Giá bán căn nhà TP.HCM dự báo tiếp tục tăng

## tenten

đi theo JLL nước ta, giá căn hộ mở bán mới mẻ trên thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đc dự báo sẽ không nghỉ theo tâm lý môi trường.

báo cáo của đơn vị này chỉ ra, trong quý 1/2021 giá chỉ sơ cấp trung bình căn hộ đạt 2.468 USD/m2, ổn định theo quý và không nghỉ 0,7% đối với cùng kỳ năm kia do đầu cung chủ yếu từ phương thức trung cấp cho cùng với giá thành phù hợp. đáng kể trong quý này khi là sự kiện tiền rao bán dự án Grand Marina của công ty lớn Masterise cùng với mức ngân sách dự định lên đến 16.000 USD/m2. nơi đây mức giá bán cao nhất trên thị trường từ trước tới nay.
Việc Sở TN-MT của TP. Hồ Chí Minh đang thực hiện đề án tháo gỡ vướng mắc pháp luật dự án công trình đc mong muốn để giúp đỡ hồi phục đầu cung vào năm 2021 với khối lượng chào bán mới mẻ dự định đạt 20.000 – 25.000 căn. nhiều dự án công trình nhà yếu đến từ cửa mặt Đông và phía Nam thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. quỹ đất khan hiếm cùng đầu cung tránh sống địa điểm nội thành đã nhằm chuyển hướng đầu cung cũng như nguồn cầu sang khu vực ngoại thành, phòng xuất hiện vùng đất lớn và mạng lưới cơ sở giao thông dần hoàn thành. giá căn nhà chào bán mới mẻ đc dự báo tiếp tục không giảm đi theo tư tưởng môi trường. Sự thành lập và hoạt động của những dự án công trình kết hợp độ lớn rộng lớn ở khu vực nước ngoài thành với tương đối nhiều lợi ích thực tế đến việc hình thành những hiệp hội cư dân còn mới ở đây, nhờ vào đó tư tưởng môi trường tiếp tục được thúc đẩy theo phía bền chắc.
tham khảo thêm : dhophouse TNR Stars Kiến Tường sắp mở xuất kho với mức chi phí thu hút

Cùng đánh giá và nhận định, CBRE nước ta mang lại rằng, giá bán sơ cấp cho căn hộ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh dự báo tiếp tục không giảm, trung bình không giảm 1 - 4%, riêng căn hộ đẳng cấp không giảm 2 - 7% vào năm 2021 - 2022 nhờ vào xuất hiện những sản phẩm mới toanh là căn hộ đẳng cấp có thương hiệu tại quận 1. đi theo bộ phận này, thị trường căn hộ bán trên TP. Hồ Chí Minh trong trong năm này dự kiến tiếp tục không tồn tại đột phá rộng lớn nhưng nâng cao rộng so với năm trước. môi trường mong muốn sẽ thêm tầm 17.500 căn nhà với những dự án mới ở những quận ven thành phố Hồ Chí Minh bao gồm quận 9, Q12, Bình Tân, nhà Bè.

Nguồn cầu tiếp tục tới từ nhóm khách hàng nội địa trong khi nhóm khách hàng quốc tế đang trở lại cùng với nhiều tuyến đường bay nước ngoài cũng đang được mở lại cũng như "hộ chiếu vaccine". bên cạnh đó, những chủ dự án cũng tương đối linh hoạt khi rao bán nhiều dự án trên gần những môi trường mục đích ở quốc tế giống như Đài Loan, Hong Kong…. lượng căn bán được dự định đạt 15.700 căn cũng như 19.400 căn vào năm 2021 cũng như 2022.

Quý 1/2021, bộ phận này ghi nhận TP. Hồ Chí Minh sẽ giảm 53% nguồn cung đối với cùng kỳ năm trước, còn 1.709 căn nhà. Đây là một trong những quý có nguồn cung thấp nhất trong 3 năm qua.

môi trường đang dẫn dắt bởi phương thức hạng sang và cao cấp trong những khi đầu cung trung cấp cũng như dân dã trở nên khan hiếm. phân khúc trung cấp chiếm 41% trong những khi các trước đó phương thức này chỉ chiếm tầm 55 - 60% tổng nguồn cung. phương thức đẳng cấp đứng thứ 2 môi trường, chỉ chiếm 39% tổng nguồn cung. phân khúc chất lượng cao chiếm phần 20% và không có nguồn cung chào bán trên phân khúc dân gian trong quý.
tìm hiểu thêm : người tiêu dùng đánh giá ra sao về đất nền TNR Amaluna Trà Vinh

tỷ lệ hấp thụ của những dự án mới tại môi trường nhưng vẫn khá tốt, trung bình 80%. thị trường sẽ hấp thụ dần khối lượng đầu cung được rao bán tại phân khúc cao cấp trong năm 2020. lượng hàng tồn kho trên phân khúc này giảm 16% so với quý 4/2020.

Theo chị Dương Thùy Dung, Giám đốc cấp cho cao CBRE nước ta, năm 2021 sẽ với rất nhiều khó khăn tuy nhiên về mặt tích cực thì nguồn cầu nội địa nhưng vẫn duy trì xuất sắc. đây chính là cơ hội cho những công ty dự án để nắm bắt cũng như đáp ứng nhu cầu tiềm năng này vào giai đoạn môi trường thiếu nguồn cung mang đến người tiêu dùng để ở và người tiêu dùng.

----------

